# 144hz Monitor ca. 250€



## piinnn (28. Januar 2018)

*144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Hi Leute,
Da ich mir einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt habe, suche ich nun auch nach einem neuen Monitor. Nun wäre meine Frage was ihr mir für 250€ empfehlen würdet.  Mein PC beinhaltet den i5-8600K auf 4,5Ghz und eine Gigabyte GTX 1080.
Am besten wäre wahrscheinlich ein Monitor der mind. 144hz hätte, wobei ein 60Hz mit WQHD auch möglich ist.
Lasst mich wissen, was ihr so machen würdet. LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Damit Du ein Gefühl für Preise bekommst, schau Dir diesen einfachen Filter in Geizhals an. Wichtig ist vor allem 8Bit Farbtiefe.
LCD-Monitore mit Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Weiter wäre es wichtig, den Fokus der Nutzung zu kennen. Geht es nur um schneller Shooter, sind über 120Hz grundlegend,
gehr es auch um Filme, Photobearbeitung und ähnliches, sollte ein IPS oder VA Panel in betracht gezogen werden. Die Größe
ist die nächste wichtige Frage. Mit 24" kann man leben, 27" hat aber Vorteile

Achte aber bei vermeintlich billigen Angeboten auf die Seriösität der Händler. Ich entdecke gerade bei Monitoren viele Firmen,
die bisher durch merkwürdiges Geschäftsgewarden aufgefallen sind.
..


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



piinnn schrieb:


> Lasst mich wissen, was ihr so machen würdet.


Mehr Geld investieren.
Einen Monitor hast du normalerweise wesentlich länger als ne Grafikkarte, also sollte es das schon was ordentliches sein.
Würde da schon auf WQHD und 144Hz setzen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Ich habe hier einen guten WQHD-Monitor @ 60 Hz und ein 120 Hz-Panel mit aktiver Synchronisation rumstehen. Ich muss sagen, dass Letzteres durchaus zum Zocken geiler ist.
Wenns um's Zocken geht, würde ich mindestens einen FullHD-Monitor mit G-Sync und 24" nehmen. Natürlich ist ein 27" G-Sync-Monitor besser, kostet aber auch bedeutend mehr. G-Sync bekommst du zwar generell nicht für 250€, aber das ist so ein Unterschied, dass ich es nicht mehr missen wollen würde.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## piinnn (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Also momentan habe ich 2 Standard-Bilschirme die ca. 140€ kosteten. (Ben Q GL2450) .
Die habe ich auch schon ca 3 Jahre. Jetzt wollte ich einen upgraden, fürs zocken. Daher denke ich, dass ein Budget von 250€ reichen würde. Gibt es da keine sinnvollen alternativen?


----------



## piinnn (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit Du ein Gefühl für Preise bekommst, schau Dir diesen einfachen Filter in Geizhals an. Wichtig ist vor allem 8Bit Farbtiefe.
> LCD-Monitore mit Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Weiter wäre es wichtig, den Fokus der Nutzung zu kennen. Geht es nur um schneller Shooter, sind über 120Hz grundlegend,
> ...



24 Zoll würden für mich defenitiv reichen. Momentan spiele ich Spiele wie PUBG, LoL und Overwatch. Also würde ich wahrscheinlich mit einem 144Hz Monitor gehen


----------



## leaderwhite (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

BenQ XL Serie wäre was für dich. Gibts mit 120 bis glaube 240Hz > sind aber immer nur Full HD


----------



## piinnn (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen guten WQHD-Monitor @ 60 Hz und ein 120 Hz-Panel mit aktiver Synchronisation rumstehen. Ich muss sagen, dass Letzteres durchaus zum Zocken geiler ist.
> Wenns um's Zocken geht, würde ich mindestens einen FullHD-Monitor mit G-Sync und 24" nehmen. Natürlich ist ein 27" G-Sync-Monitor besser, kostet aber auch bedeutend mehr. G-Sync bekommst du zwar generell nicht für 250€, aber das ist so ein Unterschied, dass ich es nicht mehr missen wollen würde.
> gRU?; cAPS



was genau ist denn der Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und 144Hz ? Lohnt sich das tatsächlich?


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Naja, lohnt sich spielt sich viel in Deinem Kopf ab.
Es kann Dir zu.b. passieren dass Du die hohen Details, die Du im Game eingestellt hast, weil Deine Graka stark genug ist, auf dem Bildschirm gar nicht erkennen kannst, weil die Auflösung unzureichend ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSOger (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Hohe Details sind toll.
144 Hz in Bewegung aber auch.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



piinnn schrieb:


> was genau ist denn der Unterschied zwischen G-Sync und 144Hz ? Lohnt sich das tatsächlich?



Wenn du schon eine GTX 1080 mit einem günstigen Monitor unterfordern magst, nimm doch gleich einen mit G-Sync und 240(!) Hz. Der Dell Alienware AW2518H, 24.5" (210-AMOF) z. B. ist gut und relativ günstig. Lohnt sich bei Shootern besonders, da haste die ultimative Geschmeidigkeit.


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



piinnn schrieb:


> Also momentan habe ich 2 Standard-Bilschirme.
> Jetzt wollte ich einen upgraden, fürs zocken.



Nicht dass Du durch die unterschiedliche Taktung der Monitore in Problemchen rennst.


Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
PC ruckelt mit 2ten Bildschirm - ComputerBase Forum
2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Specs - flussiger Betrieb machbar? - ComputerBase Forum
Ingame-Ruckler wenn Stream auf zweitem Monitor lauft - ComputerBase Forum
1x100Hz 1x60Hz ruckeln am zweiten Bildschirm


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine GTX 1080 mit einem günstigen Monitor unterfordern magst, nimm doch gleich einen mit G-Sync und 240(!) Hz. Der Dell Alienware AW2518H, 24.5" (210-AMOF) z. B. ist gut und relativ günstig. Lohnt sich bei Shootern besonders, da haste die ultimative Geschmeidigkeit.



Och Mensch, warum gibts den denn nicht auch in Groß ... Hätte ich mir jetzt direkt bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



1and1 schrieb:


> Och Mensch, warum gibts den denn nicht auch in Groß ... Hätte ich mir jetzt direkt bestellt.



In 27 Zoll gibt es nur einen von Acer mit 240 Hz und G-Sync. Ist aber deutlich teurer.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> In 27 Zoll gibt es nur einen von Acer mit 240 Hz und G-Sync. Ist aber deutlich teurer.



Hab ich gesehen, und vor allem deutlich unhübscher


----------



## Atlantikhawk (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine GTX 1080 mit einem günstigen Monitor unterfordern magst, nimm doch gleich einen mit G-Sync und 240(!) Hz. Der Dell Alienware AW2518H, 24.5" (210-AMOF) z. B. ist gut und relativ günstig. Lohnt sich bei Shootern besonders, da haste die ultimative Geschmeidigkeit.




Das kann ich nur betätigen und unterschreiben!
Habe so´n Dell Alienware AW2518H (G-Sync) sowie eine Asus GTX 1080ti Poseidon Platinium ...

ICH GEB SIE NIEWIEDER HER....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

http://www.dell.com/de-de/shop/neue...5548088&DGC=AF&DGSeg=DHS&ACD=2399237318629860

Der Alienware wäre heute im Angebot für 290 Ocken


----------



## Belo79 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Aber nur die Freesync Version, kein Gsync


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



Belo79 schrieb:


> Aber nur die Freesync Version, kein Gsync



Das Teil zu dem Preis und du beschwerst dich dass kein Gsync, was überhaupt nicht gefragt war. Not sure if trolling or just ...


----------



## jeez90 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Allgemein würde ich mit der 1080 etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, nagelneuer Prozessor, moderne Graka, aber ein inadequater Monitor? Dann hat man ja gar nichts von der Hardware :x
Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G-Sync, WQHD, 144HZ, halt ein TN-Panel, aber mit 8bit
Scheint mir fast etwas günstig, aber bei G-Sync weiß ich nicht, was sonst gut ist unter 600 Euro^^ unter 300 hat mich Geizhals eben ausgelacht.
mit 6 Bit und FRC der noch
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder halt einen der hunderte Displays mit Freesync, z.B.
Acer XF270HUA, LED-Monitor HDMI, DisplayPort, DVI, AMD Free-Sync
Edit: Der Dell ist 24 Zoll, daher so günstig^^ der Acer 27


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Beim Dell hast du arge Probleme mit Colorbanding.


----------



## piinnn (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



HisN schrieb:


> Nicht dass Du durch die unterschiedliche Taktung der Monitore in Problemchen rennst.
> 
> 
> Probleme mit 2. Monitor nach Aufrustung auf 240 Hz - ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Gibt es da Probleme bei einem 60Hz Monitor kombiniert mit einem 144hz? Will ja nicht beide gleichzeitig zum zocken benutzen.


----------



## piinnn (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Wie auch immer, mein Budget reicht nicht für die anderen Monitoren aus. Welcher Monitor wäre denn am epfehlenswertesten mit 144hz um 250€ rum?


----------



## piinnn (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit Du ein Gefühl für Preise bekommst, schau Dir diesen einfachen Filter in Geizhals an. Wichtig ist vor allem 8Bit Farbtiefe.
> LCD-Monitore mit Farbtiefe: 8bit (16.7 Mio. Farben), Bildwiederholfrequenz: ab 120Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Weiter wäre es wichtig, den Fokus der Nutzung zu kennen. Geht es nur um schneller Shooter, sind über 120Hz grundlegend,
> ...



Hallo nochmal, was macht denn 8bit Farbtiefe für einen Unterscheid zu 6bit ?  ASUS VG248QE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Den Monitor kann ich für 200€ von einem Verwandten abkaufen, würde sich das nicht lohnen,  bzw. ist der Monitor nicht empfehlenswert ?


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Wenn der Monitor keine sauberen Farbverläufe darstellen kann, weil er zu wenige Farben auf der Palette hat, bzw. die Elektronik nicht in der Lage ist das sauber zu verarbeiten, dann produziert er (Color)Banding.
Tipp den Begriff in Google und schau Dir die Bilder dazu an. Versteht man sofort. Je weniger Bit ein Monitor hat, desto größer die Gefahr, dass er diesen Fehler darstellt.


----------



## piinnn (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



HisN schrieb:


> Wenn der Monitor keine sauberen Farbverläufe darstellen kann, weil er zu wenige Farben auf der Palette hat, bzw. die Elektronik nicht in der Lage ist das sauber zu verarbeiten, dann produziert er (Color)Banding.
> Tipp den Begriff in Google und schau Dir die Bilder dazu an. Versteht man sofort. Je weniger Bit ein Monitor hat, desto größer die Gefahr, dass er diesen Fehler darstellt.



Okay, nun weiß ich was damit gemeint ist. 6bit + FRC wäre da keine Alternative? mit 8 Bit kosten die Monitore ja schon wieder 50 - 100€ mehr... bzw. mit 144hz ab 100€ mehr


----------



## Venom89 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Am besten selber ansehen und beurteilen.
Ich würde mir sowas zB nicht hinstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## piinnn (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen guten WQHD-Monitor @ 60 Hz und ein 120 Hz-Panel mit aktiver Synchronisation rumstehen. Ich muss sagen, dass Letzteres durchaus zum Zocken geiler ist.
> Wenns um's Zocken geht, würde ich mindestens einen FullHD-Monitor mit G-Sync und 24" nehmen. Natürlich ist ein 27" G-Sync-Monitor besser, kostet aber auch bedeutend mehr. G-Sync bekommst du zwar generell nicht für 250€, aber das ist so ein Unterschied, dass ich es nicht mehr missen wollen würde.
> gRU?; cAPS



hmm also ich hätte die Möglichkeit folgenden Monitor für 230€ zu kriegen... AOC G2460PG 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 
Das würde meinem Budget gut passen... und N-Vidia G-Sync ist auch dabei. Fehlen nur noch die 8-bit Farbtiefe, jedoch kostet damit ein Monitor schon deutlich mehr.  Die Frage wäre nun ob das nötig ist, und ob es nicht doch reicht. 6-bit + FRC zu haben. Mein jetziger BenQ hat auch nur 6-bit + FRC , denke eine Verbesserung des Color Banding könnte nicht schaden


----------



## 4B11T (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*

Nicht vergessen, ein Monitor ist immer auch ein Kompromiss und im Zweifel hilft nur, ein Modell zu bestellen und auszuprobieren. Jeder empfindet die Wirkung von Auflösung, Frequenz, Farbtiefe, Paneltype usw. anders, klar ist es schön alles zu haben, aber da ist man bei Monitoren dann schnell im unbezahlbaren Bereich.

Daher vorzugsweise sowas wie Amazon, weil 100% problemloser und kostenloser Rückversand und kein windiger Ebay Shop.

Probier den 230 Euro Haufen halt mal aus, Bewertungen erscheinen mir allerdings seeeehr durchwachsen.


----------



## piinnn (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: 144hz Monitor ca. 250€*



4B11T schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, ein Monitor ist immer auch ein Kompromiss und im Zweifel hilft nur, ein Modell zu bestellen und auszuprobieren. Jeder empfindet die Wirkung von Auflösung, Frequenz, Farbtiefe, Paneltype usw. anders, klar ist es schön alles zu haben, aber da ist man bei Monitoren dann schnell im unbezahlbaren Bereich.
> 
> Daher vorzugsweise sowas wie Amazon, weil 100% problemloser und kostenloser Rückversand und kein windiger Ebay Shop.
> 
> Probier den 230 Euro Haufen halt mal aus, Bewertungen erscheinen mir allerdings seeeehr durchwachsen.



Okay, dann werde ich den einfach mal bestellen und schauen, was der so her gibt


----------

